# Hedgehog Scabs



## CiaraMarie (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

I just brought my new baby girl Clover home and have been socializing her very successfully. Two days ago I noticed a scab about the size of the end of a q-tip on her skin. She has been very grump and very anti-social for a few days now and I am worried this could b related. I examined her yesterday and the skin around the scab does not look red. I am very worried and am not sure what to do for her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Where is the scab? It could be a staph infection. Can you post a picture.


----------



## CiaraMarie (Feb 21, 2011)

I will take pictures and post them as soon as can. The scab is about an inch above her tail.


----------

